# Looking for Good Excuses to Go Hunting



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

I go to deer camp with my girlfriend's father.

It's very important for us to get to know each other and bond. It's for the good of our relationship!

...where's my camo hat?....


----------



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

My girlfriend says that like the Whitetail Buck i also go in to the Rut. I hunt just about every day of the Bow Season and as the season goes on she says that i start acting alot like the Bucks that i hunt day in and day out. Around the time of the Rut she says all i want to do is chase deer > eat > have sex > sleep:evilsmile....as far as a excuse to hunt....I work for myself... i just face it and take Oct. and Nov. Off


----------

